# case 210 parts needed



## victor ferrante (Jan 7, 2005)

Looking for case model 210 parts needed. Brakes, starter/generator, manual, ignition switch, sheet metal, etc.


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Victor,
try putting your post under the lawn and garden header then click ingersoll. You will prolly have better luck there.

Bob


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Victor, 
You want new or used. I can check on new but will be upfront they will be spendy if still available. Email me your list to [email protected] attention caseman-d and I will see whats available. That way I can get prices and just email you back.

You might get ahold of Don L for used parts, never know he might have a few new parts also. He might be your best bet on the sheetmetal pieces.

You may consider taking the starter and generator to a electrical place to see if they can't be rebuilt. You might try doing a ebay search for case manuals and see what happens. I can get reprinted manuals from Case. 

Good luck with it.
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by case644 _
> *Victor,
> try putting your post under the lawn and garden header then click ingersoll. You will prolly have better luck there.
> 
> Bob *


Bob,
If Victor is referring to the 210B thats not considered a lawn and garden tractor. However he (Victor) is more than welcomed to to post his post also on the lawn and garden forum. It maybe one of the smallest tractors Case made in 58 and 59 with 167 in 58 and 197 in 59. Parts may be a lillte tough to find.
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hmm I was thinking he had a GT also, I did not know there was also a full size 210.


Well first welcome to Tractor forum, Victor, and second, what 210 do you have?


----------



## victor ferrante (Jan 7, 2005)

*Case 210 parts*

Thanks guys, 

I added my post to the lawn tractor forum so maybe I'll get more hits there. As far as the "which 210" I have I do not understand what the question is. The tractor just says Case 210 on the side of the hood and there is a s/n on a plate on the dash. Please clarify what I should be looking for here.

Thanks again for your help, neat site !!

Victor


----------



## KDTravis (Nov 19, 2004)

*Possible ID of the Case 210*

There was a Case GT built 1973-86 or so powered by a 10 HP Kohler. With a Peerless 4-speed transmission it was a 210, sister to the Case 220 which had the more common Case Hydriv transmission. This is what I have been told.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The Case 210 GT looks kinda like this.....



<img src=

Color may be different, and yours should be gear drive, and a 10hp Kohler motor.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry buggerd that up. My bad. Try this.....

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74092>


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Not a ery good picture but did find this picture of whats suppose to be a 210 Case

<img src =http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a11988.jpg>

caseman-d


----------

